# best hasbean beans for milk drinks?



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

For those who have ordered from hasbean, what has been (see what I did there) your favourite for milk based coffees?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What flavours do you enjoy in your milk drink

Carmel and Chocolate notes

Fruit notes

Give people a bit more to go on.


----------



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> What flavours do you enjoy in your milk drink
> 
> Carmel and Chocolate notes
> 
> ...


Either. Probably the former at present.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Caramel and Chocolate but not overpowering the milk - so a smooth, chocolatty flat white I'd try Washed Bourbon from Finca Alaska or Finca Argentina.

For a stronger, heavier chocolate - there would be some brazillians that should work for you.


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

In my experience, Hasbean roasts are more light/medium than dark, and you might find more chocolaty richness elsewhere.

I used to like Hasbean Brazil Perfeito, but they no longer seem to produce it. Their other blends didn't do much for me, although they are a good supplier they are just not really to my taste.

Part of the coffee experience is trying these things out of course....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Brazilians are coming into season now , so there will be plenty of Chocolate to be had.

Re not finding chocolate in their roasts ( or anyones ) .

They probably don't do Perfeito on the sight as the new crop Brazils are coming in. Persoanlly if your wanting those kind of notes id wait til the new crop stat hitting the site.


----------



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

As an aside, how are hasbean able to offer such a vast selection of beans when most roasters offer


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jailbreak blend was one of the only blends from HB I ever had any real luck with for Espresso, didn't try them all tho!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

BeanandComeandGone said:


> As an aside, how are hasbean able to offer such a vast selection of beans when most roasters offer
> 
> Because they are huge and they buy more beans.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

i never found any HB bean to be good for milk drinks.

I used to use James Gormet blend back when I had gaggia around 3 years ago then last 2 years been on B2C so cant comment as they not very good for getting best out of espresso.

Now I got Cherub I want to try Rave Chastwood and Columbian Sureaz, may re try james gormet too!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've recently defrosted a bag of HasBean decaf from the forum offering a while ago (when it worked). I made a flat white for our lass on my machine, stuck it in a thermos and took it to her house. Poured it out, and after tasting it she said 'Did you put chocolate in this?' So yes, hasBean are good for milky drinks, just depends on your tastes and which beans to go for.


----------

